# Reo / American Flyer



## Ross (Jan 30, 2020)

Brakes!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2020)

Whats the diameter of the rear pulley? The one attached to the wheel. Thanks


----------



## Ross (Jan 30, 2020)

15" Whizzer


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 30, 2020)

Thanks


----------

